# Can Humans and/or Dogs Catch Hedgehog Mites?



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I get mites from my new hedgehogs?

I have two dogs. Can the dogs get mites from the hedgehogs?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not really sure if humans or dog's can get mites from hedgehogs.
I know that when dog's have mites or "Mange" they can give it to human's then they usually call it "Scabies". (which is not fun, I caught it from a dog when I was younger)

Are all mite the same type of mite or are their different species of mites?  

I've never really thought about this, it's a really good question. I hope someone can give a little more info.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

We were at the vet last night for application of Revolution. She said mites tend to be species specific. She took great care of Tanya so I hope she is right about transmission. Still would appreciate any other input.


----------

